# My new CD - Halloween Carnival



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Hi all
I'm a huge fan of Halloween music and have just put out my first CD for 2012 Sam Haynes' Halloween Carnival. The CD is a mix of instrumental music written especially for haunted houses, parties and scare attractions - I thought you might be interested in having a listen to some of the sample tracks on here:

samhaynes

a full version of one of the tracks is online here:

sam haynes website

If there are any singers who would like to sing on one of the tracks for the CD I'll be putting out later this year please let me know, would be interested in making some vocal tracks too.

hope you enjoy it if you have a listen, cheers Sam


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I liked what I was able to hear of the tracks. Nice work, Sam.


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

cheers Gath thanks for listening!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

You are very welcome


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

This is some great stuff, where can you get this cd? I am ready to buy one. Great work on this Killers moon is awesome.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Just bought and downloaded, listening to it now.


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

kprimm said:


> Just bought and downloaded, listening to it now.


hi thanks for letting me know I hope you liked it 
Sam


----------

